# Rolleston Primary V's Clearview Primary School



## Newdawn55

Hi,
Could anyone please give me their opinion between the two Primary Schools in Rolleston? We are looking to move to Rolleston shortly and have 2 children, an 8 year old daughter and a 5 year old boy.

How many pupils in each school?
Which one performs better?
What are the main differences between the schools?
Do they have different facilities?
Do you actually get a choice?

Any advice on this would be much appreciated,:confused2:

Thanks


----------

